# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Evidence of the affirmative action effect.

## Dave A

I could not help but notice todays stat from A Fact A Day -



> The number of white household with a household income of R10,000 or more has experienced an average growth rate of 4.4% per annum since 2003. For all other population groups combined, the figure is 24.4%. (AMPS 2003, 2007)


That's quite a big difference!

----------


## Graeme

Lets look at that statistic with caution - according to Business Day something like 1 000 000 South Africans are now living overseas; not emigrated, just living overseas.  The emigration part may come later.  But that is, say, 500 000 households, not necessarily white because SA blacks are working overseas too.  But a lot of them will be white, and that will affect the total white family income for the population as a whole.

How did AMPS compile their stat?

----------


## Dave A

Graeme - you got me hunting for source data. So far I got



> The SAARFÃÂ® AMPSÃÂ® survey (All media and Product Survey) covers the adult (16+) population of South Africa.
> from here on the Eighty20 website


and that led me to the South African Advertising Research Foundation website as a potential source of more information on this.

----------


## murdock

something that amazes me is that we are not suppose to use race when refering to acts of crime etc ...but a gardener at a school can be a black person attacked by a supervisor...and a company can be 100% black owned... isnt it called racial discrimanation  :Whistling: 

you can see when the going gets tough get rid of the task team making it tough (scorpions) :Boxing: 

i have been watching a few 100% black owned comapnies going belly up and causing huge losses to supplies...i recently went and worked in a building which was 100% black owned the company went bankrupt...now the new people have taken over...i dont know if these people know there is a thing called maintence...servicing...repair the work...etc the state of the building is literally shocking.

----------


## Graeme

Thanks for the reply Dave.  I think the only really trustworthy stats. in this area would be from SARS, and they are not talking.  Not to us, at any rate.  So we look at what figures we have, but in the end it is gut feel (never be too contemptuous of gut feel) that we have recourse to.  I think the growth of white households with an income of R10 000 + is probably less than 4,4%.  There were 4 000 000 whites in SA a few years ago.  Now there are 1 000 000 less.  And the 1 000 000 who have left would have been the young, the confident, the good wage earners; with those who may not emigrate (for whatever reason) and the elderly, the infirm, the unemployable, and all the dependants left behind.

----------


## Dave A

Graeme, I'm with you. Although those market profile stats are calculated quite carefully, they *are* based on sampling techniques. 

I also toyed with what those numbers would look like if you adjusted the base for inflation. Assuming the usual bell curve distribution, I think we'd see a least one negative number creep in there.

----------

